# XXL Bloodlines?



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello, Im looking for a APBT puppy with a XXL bloodline. I prefer the taller XXL APBT instead of the short "pocket pits". I also like Watchdog, OG Greyline, and Chaos bloodlines. Basically the game bloodlines, even though I dont condone dog fighting!!!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Marine1 said:


> Hello, Im looking for a APBT puppy with a XXL bloodline. I prefer the taller XXL APBT instead of the short "pocket pits". I also like Watchdog, OG Greyline, and Chaos bloodlines. Basically the game bloodlines, even though I dont condone dog fighting!!!


 I think you are confused. XXL and gamebred lines are not the same thing

IF you are looking for an XXL dog you may honestly want to look at another breed The Average purebred APBT is 30-60 lbs give or take 5-10lbs and is in proportion
www.apbtconformation.com

American Bullies, American Bull dogs and or mastiffs may suit your taste beter. Just a thought
There are some posts about them on the forum which may help you out


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Sorry, maybe you misunderstood me!!!*

Im very familiar with the AKC/ UKC/ADBA Breed standards. When I say XXL, I dont mean the size of a Great Dane, or Mastiff. I simply meant larger than "normal" APBT. I know that not every bloodline is the same. Some focus on color, for example, Old Family Red Nosed bloodlines. Some bloodlines also produce larger dogs without crossing them with other breeds. Even though these dogs are larger, they are still APBT.This is what I meant by the phrase "XXL".

Thank you for the reply!!!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Your best bet would to be to adopt a fully-grown pit bull that is displaying the physical (And mental!) characteristics that you are interested in.

I honestly would stray away from any breeder who uses size as a selling point, especially in this breed.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Marine1 said:


> Im very familiar with the AKC/ UKC/ADBA Breed standards. When I say XXL, I dont mean the size of a Great Dane, or Mastiff. I simply meant larger than "normal" APBT. I know that not every bloodline is the same. Some focus on color, for example, Old Family Red Nosed bloodlines. Some bloodlines also produce larger dogs without crossing them with other breeds. Even though these dogs are larger, they are still APBT.This is what I meant by the phrase "XXL".
> 
> Thank you for the reply!!!


You firsts post were not very clear than because to me a slightly larger dog would not be one of those XXL APBTs You posted asking about edington so I assumed that is the type you were looking for and not what you are explaining now... sorry for the mix up

Are you planning to show or work the dog or strictly as a companion?

There are some really great dogs in rescue if you are willing to give that a shot. If not I suggest going to some of the VA UKC shows their are several coming up and you can see the dogs and talk to the owner/breeders of the ones that interest you


----------

